# Ping Test - Failed - No Response from Default Gateway/DHCP Server



## Kakasan

Hi everyone

My internet often runs slow and after a quick Test using Intels software it says my Ping Test has failed, but everything else passed.

Has this got any reason to do with my internet problem?
Problems are:

Buffering videos between 5-10 mins long can take up to an hour
Downloading a picture today took over a minute 
Website loading times out
Disconnection from games (RuneScape, WoW, CSS, COD series)
Generally just terribly slow despite having 20Meg Broadband

Other Notes you might need:
Wireless Router: Linksys WRT610N V1
Laptop using the Wireless: Acer Aspire 8930G
ISP: Virgin Media (offer limited help when called)

Can anyone offer solutions to my problem? I'm aware it may be due to peak hours but it shouldn't be this bad because of that surely.

Thanks


----------



## 2xg

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

We can start off with something basic for you to do. Make sure that your router's firmware has the latest one. Update your wireless adapter's driver as well and both can be downloaded manually from the manufacturer's site.

Any other computers having the same issue as yours in your home network?

If updating the router firmware and network driver didn't help, from your wireless computer pls. install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector
Double click on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner, just click on it. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.

An update will be nice.


----------



## Kakasan

Hello

I updated the firmware and so on, no change really.
Here's the screenshot you ordered - i think it worked?


----------



## 2xg

Although you have an excellent signal, please change your Channel to 1 or 6. Let's see if it would make any difference.

Also, please provide an ipconfig/ all of this computer bec. 
Click on Start => run and type the word *cmd* on run or search box then press enter. From the black screen(command prompt), type the word *ipconfig /all *and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## Kakasan

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Nick>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nick-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : cable.virginmedia.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cable.virginmedia.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5100
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-FA-21-4E-E6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5605:47d4:0:bcba:c8d1:cac7:5100(Pref
erred)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:5605:47d4:0:406:8c83:78b9:670(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::bcba:c8d1:cac7:5100%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 05, 2010 11:39:28 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 06, 2010 11:39:27 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::223:69ff:fe30:925e%11
192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 268441322
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-C5-09-6E-00-1E-33-1D-59-8D

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethern
et Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-1D-59-8D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{D7D875F0-2A76-4C9B-AC8A-6020B6E45
9CD}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:875:110:ae95:695d(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::875:110:ae95:695d%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cable.virginmedia.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Nick>


----------



## 2xg

Have you also try changing the wireless channel of your router - either Channel 1 or 6? It might help.


----------



## Kakasan

How do I do this?


----------



## Kakasan

Oh I worked it out.
Still the same speed however


----------



## 2xg

Have you tried 1 and 6?

Also, update your Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5100 by going to the Intel site then use the Intel® Driver Update Utility to Automatically identify and find drivers.

Update your Lynksis router firmware as well by clicking here. Manually locate and update the firmware driver for your Lynksis router then install it thru a wired connection to your router. Any computers would do.


----------



## Kakasan

I'll give this a go, I have a feeling I may need to talk to my ISP as it may be due to their servers being at fault...it seems some other people i've spoken to have had the same problem who live near me.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Puremic

2xg said:


> Although you have an excellent signal, please change your Channel to 1 or 6. Let's see if it would make any difference.
> 
> Also, please provide an ipconfig/ all of this computer bec.
> Click on Start => run and type the word *cmd* on run or search box then press enter. From the black screen(command prompt), type the word *ipconfig /all *and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here.


Hi, I'm new to this forum. I search all the internet to find the answer to my problem that is : Strong signal wireless, but very slow internet when I'm connected (disconnected every 5 min). I try everything from updating my wifi card drivers, winsock fix, resetting my laptop (acer aspire one netbook). And FINALLY, changing the channel from 6 to 1 on my router WAS THE SOLUTION!!!!!!!!!! Thank you SO MUCH!! :grin:


----------



## 2xg

*Puremic* - Thanks for the nice feedback and You're Welcome!


----------

